# windows 10 on a PC



## nealtw (Jan 15, 2016)

Anyone else try this crap.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 15, 2016)

I tried twice to download to Win 7 and it wouldn't load.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 15, 2016)

IE is replaced by Edge
https://www.google.ca/search?num=20...j1.10.0....0...1c..64.hp..0.8.625.Eiy1BkWvTcE


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 15, 2016)

You can still use IE if you want. i think you find it in the apps.
Also set it up for desktop configuration, which makes it similar to Win7


----------



## havasu (Jan 15, 2016)

I uploaded Win10 onto my Win7, for about 10 minutes. I hated it and immediately went back to Win7.


----------



## Chris (Jan 15, 2016)

I run win 10 on my work computer. It's better than win 8 but nothing compares to windows 7, that was the best.


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 15, 2016)

I am a firm believer in change and I will change next time I get a new computer and use whatever it has on it. I have 7 on this and it does everything I could ever hope for so why mess with it. 

Microsoft Word was as good as it ever needed to be about 15 years ago. I&#8217;m still sticking with it till it wont load any longer.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 15, 2016)

bud16415 said:


> I am a firm believer in change and I will change next time I get a new computer and use whatever it has on it. I have 7 on this and it does everything I could ever hope for so why mess with it.
> 
> Microsoft Word was as good as it ever needed to be about 15 years ago. Im still sticking with it till it wont load any longer.



Amen brother!


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 15, 2016)

Win 10 is pretty configurable. But you have to snoop around a little "under the hood" It takes more than a few minutes of staring at the new screens. You can set it up like win8 or win7. I set mine to be like Win7 and it is okay. Even the wife is dealing with it
One neat thing that I really like is "print to PDF". You see it like it's a printer when you go to the print dialogue; if you choose it as a the printer, it makes a PDF file from whatever you were going to print and allows you to name the file and save it to any folder. Works well with my old Quickbooks for reports and stuff.


----------



## Rockrz (Jan 19, 2016)

slownsteady said:


> Win 10 is pretty configurable.



But... they took away the ability to control updates.

So now, Bill and the boys can load anything they want on your Win 10 PC... and that is going to be a problem!

It's my machine, so I'll decide what get's loaded and what does not... Bill and the boys don't see it that way.

Because of this, the door is open for everything you do on your computer to be accessed by God only knows who and privacy will become more of a joke than it already is... c'mon Linux!

</soapbox>


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 19, 2016)

can't disagree with that. But it is only more obvious, not new.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 19, 2016)

Once I figured out the E was for edge and not explorer, it is getting better but slow. I just don't understand why every few years I have to learn how to be a tech.


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 19, 2016)

nealtw said:


> Once I figured out the E was for edge and not explorer, it is getting better but slow. I just don't understand why every few years I have to learn how to be a tech.


It keeps you sharp


----------



## Rockrz (Jan 19, 2016)

slownsteady said:


> can't disagree with that. But it is only more obvious, not new.



At least with Win 7 I can decide to not allow a particular update to load... and I can decide to tell my PC to notify me that updates are available but let me decide when or if I want to download or install them.

All that is gone with Win 10 going forward... so maybe this will get software developers hard at work making all the software we like capable of running efficiently and effectively on Linux by the end of life for Win 7 in 2021 or whenever that date will be.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 20, 2016)

Screw it, went back to 7, now how do you stop the pop ups about 10, they get past my blocker?


----------



## Rockrz (Jan 20, 2016)

http://microsoft-news.com/how-to-remove-windows-10-upgrade-notification-on-windows-7-and-windows-8/


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 21, 2016)

Not saying it's going to happen tomorrow, but eventually MS will no longer support Win7. Will the pain of transition be any easier then or now?


----------



## Rockrz (Jan 21, 2016)

By that time third party providers will have security programs that will allow one to continue using Win 7 and still be protected...

Or, you could switch to Linux which is getting more and more decent software that runs on that OS making it a more viable option with each passing year.

The end of civilization as we know it will probably come before Win 7 end of life so this will be the least of our worries. :hide:


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 21, 2016)

... or you can switch to Mac (which is linux based). But Apple does the same stuff more or less. Linux won't be commercially viable until some company takes control of it. And then; S.O.S. (same ol' sh*t)


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 21, 2016)

slownsteady said:


> Not saying it's going to happen tomorrow, but eventually MS will no longer support Win7. Will the pain of transition be any easier then or now?



The way it seems to work for me is yes Win7 will sometime go away and the next computer I buy before that happens will have Win14 or something. The last time I bought a computer Win7 was a pleasant surprise and a pretty easy transition. I heard Vista wasnt a lot of fun also. But what do I know I was getting laughed at work by a bunch of young guys for having an iPhone 4 still. I pointed out when I was their age we still had to pull over and find a phone booth if we wanted to talk. One kid said whats a phone booth.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm with ya Bud, I still have my i4 and still running Windows xp on my work laptop. If it ain't broke, why fix it.


----------



## Rockrz (Jan 21, 2016)

I would never use a Mac.

Linux will remamin open source, but there are private companies now that build on top of it (like Red Hat Linux0) so that OS is in full swing now.

Problem is, there aren't a lot of software programs that run well on Linux yet to make it a viable option for business use which is my interest in computers.

That is changing, especially since both Microsoft and Mac are allowing their systems to be used to violate people's privacy.


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 21, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> I'm with ya Bud, I still have my i4 and still running Windows xp on my work laptop. If it ain't broke, why fix it.



The Devil made me do it!

I get home tonight and honest to God I turn on my laptop and there it is.

The tiny little icon and a message on my screen I am invited to try windows 10 upgrade for free. I had stuff to do and posts to read but that evil icon taunted me. I clicked it I didnt want to but I did. The devil himself made me do it. It told me of the wonderful features and said I just needed to click accept and I would be in the future. I tried to resist but no my mouse clicked yes. It was nice it talked to me and said sit back and relax it was loading away. Too late now no stopping it. I knew how disappointed oldog was going to be with me but I had to know. I waited and waited and it loaded and loaded and I took a nap and woke up it was 80% I went back to sleep and woke up and it had loaded. I hit install and it loaded and loaded and in about an hour and a half some new window thing appeared and wanted my password. I spent the next two hours asking myself what did you do this for. The devil made me do it was my answer. It was quite Apple like and had so much of the dumbed down nanny state feel to it that it was going to have a app for all my needs and I would never drag and drop a file again. It even had some kind of a thing like iPhones have where I could talk to it about my questions and it would answer. It wanted me to make new passwords and set things up in the cloud, my start button now had games and news showing up on it and OMG it came with candy crush. I played with it two hours and didnt like one minute of it. I tried to find the return to 7 button and after an hour of looking I found it, and it gave me an ultimatum saying I could go back but not after 30 days. I hit that button and started the process to go back. it asked me why? I typed in This is too much like Apple for me. And hit go back. the trip back only took 5 minutes and my familiar sign on page was back. I know now If it aint broke, why fix it.:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SLifea3NHQ[/ame]


----------

